# Merry Xmas to me...bought a tune with Banks iDash today



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

So after much debate, I finally decided to purchase a Kory Willis PPEI Stage 2 tune and added the Banks iDash gauge to monitor things. Noooo I did NOT order the "off-road" tune. I ordered through Dale's Superstore in Florida and they do not offer that anymore, only "intact" tunes. The only place I found that would still offer an off-road tune was The Race Car Factory in Ohio, but it sounds skeptical and the guy never got back with me after inquiring and it would take "weeks" after ordering. Dale's was great to deal with and said it should be shipped out today. Can't wait. I'll update and maybe post a pic of the gauge once I figure out how I'm gonna mount it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The delete tunes not really being available anymore is what led me to pull the trigger on getting the Trifecta tune for ours. Allowed me, in my mind, to put the K&N intake in too, as the tune was done with parameters for that in mind.

Is the Banks iDash compatible with our cars? That looks exactly like the round has-everything gauge I've been looking for.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

good luck


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> The delete tunes not really being available anymore is what led me to pull the trigger on getting the Trifecta tune for ours. Allowed me, in my mind, to put the K&N intake in too, as the tune was done with parameters for that in mind.
> 
> Is the Banks iDash compatible with our cars? That looks exactly like the round has-everything gauge I've been looking for.


Yes, everything I read up on Banks site explained ALL cars 2007 and up. Then confirmed with sales at Dale's before ordering, so yes. 52mm(2-1/16") round gauge


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

In that case, I would go with the ZZP pillar: https://zzperformance.com/collections/sonic-cruze/products/cruze-dual-gauge-pillar-pod

If it were mine (knowing something might be out there to act like a SGII but fit in a round hole might influence this a bit), I'd probably toss a boost/vac gauge in the other hole.

I have their three-gauge pillar in my Cobalt, and the match to the factory grain and color is perfect.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

How does those pillars work with the side air bags?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Works no different. It still blows out of the way, as designed. If anything, it gets out of the way faster.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They are a bit tricky to install, but should only take a few hours or so. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> In that case, I would go with the ZZP pillar: https://zzperformance.com/collections/sonic-cruze/products/cruze-dual-gauge-pillar-pod
> 
> If it were mine (knowing something might be out there to act like a SGII but fit in a round hole might influence this a bit), I'd probably toss a boost/vac gauge in the other hole.
> 
> I have their three-gauge pillar in my Cobalt, and the match to the factory grain and color is perfect.


This will be the grey area for me on this gauge. I want the pillar pod, but since this specific gauge is I think 5-in-1, it's kind of redundant to have a two gauge pillar pod. On my Suburban I have the triple pod monitoring EGT, Boost and trans temp. With this gauge I can monitor all that plus two more all on the same screen and program hi/low limit alerts as well.

So, I am trying to figure out the best way to mount one gauge somewhere and so far it looks like it'll have to be something custom. My TDI Audi buddy just ordered his tune w/delete and says "I won't be adding a gaudy gauge on my car, it's an Audi" lol whatever


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

TyGeR said:


> How does those pillars work with the side air bags?


The airbag only anchors down along the A-pillar, the actual bag that inflates is not behind that trim. During an event, the pillar trim just gets pushed out of the way (at least from all the cars I've seen where they've gone off).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> This will be the grey area for me on this gauge. I want the pillar pod, but since this specific gauge is I think 5-in-1, it's kind of redundant to have a two gauge pillar pod. On my Suburban I have the triple pod monitoring EGT, Boost and trans temp. With this gauge I can monitor all that plus two more all on the same screen and program hi/low limit alerts as well.
> 
> So, I am trying to figure out the best way to mount one gauge somewhere and so far it looks like it'll have to be something custom. My TDI Audi buddy just ordered his tune w/delete and says "I won't be adding a gaudy gauge on my car, it's an Audi" lol whatever


I would have the boost-vac for reference at all times, rather than having to switch through the gauge - unless it can display more than one thing at one time?

Then again, even if it does, the responsiveness of a mechanical boost-vac gauge (probably the only mechanical gauge I'd run inside a car anymore) far outperforms that of an ECM reading.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I would have the boost-vac for reference at all times, rather than having to switch through the gauge - unless it can display more than one thing at one time?
> 
> Then again, even if it does, the responsiveness of a mechanical boost-vac gauge (probably the only mechanical gauge I'd run inside a car anymore) far outperforms that of an ECM reading.


Here's an excerpt from Banks' website..."Display 2-8 values including up to 80 OBDII Mode 01 values with over 300 parameters available. View Data your dash does not display and accurate values your OEM dash gauges filter."

I've owned the Edge Products CTS on a few trucks before and loved it. I thought having this iDash would be more visually aesthetic in the Cruze, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay, so you can have it show multiple values. 

I'd run one and a mechanical boost-vac, and then set the gauge to show something else other than manifold pressure. Then you'd fill up both pods.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Through my searches, I found ONE single-pod pillar trim on ebay for $150. I noticed it said "refurbished", which makes me believe this is a guy that takes a factory pillar trim and installs a $5 gauge pod with epoxy, then sands it down and paints it to look decent. So I think I'm gonna try it myself, already bought a $5 single gauge pod, now I'll be off to the u-pull-it junkyard for a pillar trim. I just might be able to pull it off myself....


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I received the iDash, still haven't gotten the tune yet though. The tune was shipped through FedEx and claimed to be delivered by end of day Thursday last week....then Friday...then yesterday...now, they don't even have an answer. It's a conspiracy! EPA intercepted! ...lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like FedEx being FedEx!


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Sounds like FedEx being FedEx!


8pm last night I get a text from FedEx "No delivery attempt made". Lol, at least they're honest! This has been going on since last Thursday when their first "attempt" for delivery was made. Still no real explanation from them, awesome.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, they loaded it, and then didn't deliver it.

Sounds like what UPS with one of my Black Friday purchases (just one SSD)...for two days in a row.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

May have something to do with Amazon backing out of it's FedEx contract for certain things.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally it arrived! For anyone that might be curious for my initial review, here ya go. So this thing comes with 4 tune levels, 0hp/20hp/40hp/60hp. Of course I had to go all the way with the 60hp tune to see what it's like. First impressions, CRAZY sensitive throttle! I figured I would leave it this way for a few days to get adjusted to it and see how the daily driving characteristics are effected. From a dead give it will do nothing but spin the tires in first gear, then turn em a bit in second gear(of course thats with my winter tractor tires and 13 degree dry pavement). I just wonder if I can command the trans to relearn like I was able to with my Duramax/Allison. It runs through gears so much quicker during regular driving that the trans feels a lil mushy between shifts now. Something I will look into, but at this point I feel like I should back-off to the 40hp tune since it's so dang touchy. What use to take most of the pedal travel to get power, is now instantaneous and within the first 3/4-1" of pedal travel. I tried to take off from a light this morning to jump ahead of traffic and roasted the tires like an idiot...lol RACECAR! Very cool though, I wish I could run next to a few different cars to get an idea how quick this thing is. At least now I feel like it's quicker light to light to where I can keep up with most people and maybe even get in front if I felt like it.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

This is what I found for the AF40-6 relearn procedure...

• From a standstill, take off in the Drive position with the throttle opened between 25% to 35% until sixth gear and 80km/h (50 mph) or higher has been reached.
• Then release the accelerator pedal and coast down to a stop in 60 seconds minimum.
• Repeat this procedure 10 times. 

Where the heck could someone follow through with that procedure...lol
I guess I'll give it a shot once I load the 40hp tune.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

"Requirements: Must have access to airfield runway"

I think with the Trifecta tune I can just clear the learned parameters, via EZFlash.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

How is the banks idash working on your car? Curious to see...


----------

